# KAHR K40 Model 4041 (Nickel)



## GDavis (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been trying to find information on the KAHR K40 nickel handguns via the internet. This forum is the only thing I have found that offers a ray of hope.

Is the K40 model 4041 rare (few numbers made)? I can find little info on this model. I have an opportunity to pick one up, and I assume the nickel model came out before the stainless models. It is of course, all steel, and I like the weight. The guns (nickel vs stainless) look very close in outside appearance/finish to me. 

I'm sure a stainless finish is better for obvious reasons, but if the nickel is rarer (and hold a higher value) I might go with it. 

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The nickel finish was discontinued. As it's no longer offered, there will be less of them.

As for value, if it's in good shape, and rare it _should_ retain value better than another model.

However, if it's the shiny nickel as opposed to _satin _nickel, it is a fragile finish and one scratch will make you want to slit your wrists. Nothing looks worse than a nickel gun with flaking or scratches.

If you plan on carrying the gun, go stainless or blackened stainless.


----------



## GDavis (Aug 3, 2010)

It's the satin nickel and it looks near new. I know what you mean about shiny nickel, I have a Colt 45 factory nickel, and parts of it (the sides of the slide) are the shiny. I am constantly not wanting to touch it and am wiping it down. Same for a blued Colt Python, not stainless but such a nice finish all fingerprints show. 

I was just wondering about the production numbers for each model, especially the 4041 model. I can't find anything about it on the net (other than here), and wanted to understand how many were made.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You'd probably be better off calling Kahr or finding someone with a blue book, not so much for price, but to see if the numbers are there. If you can't find anyone with a book, I might just finally buy the darn on-line subscription to the Firearms Bluebook., it seems I'm always asking others to look up info for me and it would be nice to whip out the iphone at a gun store and tell them to shove it when they won't let me see their blue book.

*Note, the blue book does not always reflect current market price for some items.


----------

